# How can I see Surge areas without going online in my driver app?



## Daemoness

How can I see Surge areas without going online in my driver app? I haven't found a way. My passenger app doesn't show it, as far as I can tell.


----------



## LAuberX

The passenger app will show it.

Look for a lightning bolt at the bottom where it says uberx - uberxl - black - suv

the symbols will have a circle and a lightning bolt (a surge of electricity?) over the uberx - uberxl - black - or suv during a surge.

you can drag the map around until you see the lightning bolt over uberx, then press the request a car arrow and the surge price will pop up (then go back, don't order a car)


----------



## mp775

LAuberX said:


> the symbols will have a circle and a lightning bolt (a surge of electricity?)


A shock when you get the bill


----------



## Oc_DriverX

LAuberX said:


> The passenger app will show it.
> 
> Look for a lightning bolt at the bottom where it says uberx - uberxl - black - suv
> 
> the symbols will have a circle and a lightning bolt (a surge of electricity?) over the uberx - uberxl - black - or suv during a surge.
> 
> you can drag the map around until you see the lightning bolt over uberx, then press the request a car arrow and the surge price will pop up (then go back, don't order a car)


You can also tap the slider button at the bottom which brings up the prices. If there is a surge, it will be listed and the prices will be adjusted to reflect that. Its a little safer doing it this way, since you aren't one step away from an actual car request.


----------



## FlDriver

Just curious why you'd want to do this if you're not out driving. Are you writing a paper for your high school class or something?


----------



## RockinEZ

FlDriver said:


> Just curious why you'd want to do this if you're not out driving. Are you writing a paper for your high school class or something?


Smart drivers record historic surges so they can place themselves at a place they know may surge at a general time.

Other wise you are just chasing surges with the other newbs. Chasing surges is killing surges.

Note surges, write them down, form a pattern for your city. 
That is how you make a buck driving an Uber.


----------

